# crayfish



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

is it just me or are we exploding with crayfish on this site recently...exploding being atleast 4-5 of us got crayfish or have posted for info w/ in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe.

Inverts are great though.

Look at the number of cray owners vs. the number of shrimp and snail owners, however


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

true, but i blaime that on the fact crayfish seem to like to destroy their tank. Im thinking mine will be named after a super villian becuase of that...havent found a name yet tho.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Im thinking mine will be named after a super villian becuase of that...havent found a name yet tho.


The Blue Meanie (sp?)


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Captain destructo maybe


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i got a blue cray with the tank like 3 days ago and man its become very active 

i should say he is such a lame hunter though lol 

always after the fish but never got one till now


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Still havent gotten any fish for mine to chase. He eats my plant clippings veggies worms shrimp and algae waffers


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

how do we know if its a male or female ??

i wanted to sell it but looks like no one wants it lol


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

do you think a siamese algae eater would survive in a 10 g with my crayfish?...i was going to get a few guppys too, which i'm not really worried about


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

The algae eater might get ambushed....i can imagine it sucking on the side wall near a hiding place and BAM! I'm picking up a make n 3 female guppys for my tank next week. That way they can breed him food. 

As for sexing you need to flip it on it s back amd look at its last pair of legs. If there is smaller pair looks more like mini legs its make they are for holding on to the female. No tiny legs is female


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

I kinda observed his hunting habits 

Opens his pncers and waits for the fish to come to him lol Mr.dumby 
And he wants the pleco who is almost his size lol 

But yes algae eater is small for him to get


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine doesn't have any tiny Legs as I remember 

Will check once I go home 
Thanks for info


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok you people with crayfish need to stop posting about them cause now I want one.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Since u have a blue go to bluecrayfish.com, they have a sexing section there. 

And I love my crayfish I'm thinking about getting him his own 20 and some "bait" for him to chase. Needs low light eats everything fun to watch just mske sure your lid is tight


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Needs low light eats everything fun to watch just mske sure your lid is tight


Solid gold info right there. Bluecrayfish.com? Gonna have to check it out. Preferred substrate and/or plants and cover?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

tons of info there, from food to housing to how to keep them from escaping on your filter(cool whip top with a star cut in the middle slide over the tube). They have the different kinds of "blues" as well. This is def not an aquarium animal i would have thought about when first getting into it but now I may always want one.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

This topic is posted because CRAYS ROCK!! I have 3. All males. 
One is an electric blue. 3". Two are Virile crayfish caught from the dam. one is 5" and the other is 3".

Mec- you have to have one!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Same tank or multiple


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

TKS Cray4Me, just want I need encouragement to get another aquarium pet


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Would you like me to post pics n movies of it to help your decision


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

lol 

im not that into crayfish thingie  just keeping it cause igot him with the tank 

no doubt they are wonderful, but just not my thing

crayfish wrecks havoc in the tank lol.... uproots plants kills fish always escapeslol .............


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd love to see more pictures. I don't know of any local pet stores or LFS that has them for sale.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

mec102778 said:


> I'd love to see more pictures. I don't know of any local pet stores or LFS that has them for sale.




im willing to sell mine but i have no idea if it can be properly shipped or not lol 


never sold fish before


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha no idea either on the shipping. no tank for one just yet but I am buying the stuff to work on a planted tank.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

M1ster- My electric blue is in a 10g w' 5 neons and a ghost shrimp.
The other two are in a divided 20g with feeders. 

I have a 20g that I need to reseal to put my blue one in. Then he has a bigger home.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Once my 55 is set up he is getting a 20 and my tens are going back to a sump n on a shelf. Def need to get him since fake plants and more rocks


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i sold mine today  

now i have an empty 16 gallon


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

How much did u get keep the puffers?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> How much did u get keep the puffers?


nah i gave them all 

4-5 tetras , 2 puffers and a harlequin rasbora along with the cray 

red tailed shark hided very well so it stayed  
lol 

I got 25 for all of them


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww poor cray.... 

You didn't sell it to someone that was going to eat it did you?

Odd thing I've heard in a pet store, lady was banned from buying fish cause she said she was planning to eat it. I believe it was an Oscar at that.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Tinman you got em free didn't u? Well that works any how at least you have a new tank to work a clean slate build on. We want pics if the build now tho damn it! JK. But seriously your out of the cray fish club....lol


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Tinman you got em free didn't u? Well that works any how at least you have a new tank to work a clean slate build on. We want pics if the build now tho damn it! JK. But seriously your out of the cray fish club....lol




Hahahaa 

yea i got them with the tank but not free *pc

i bought a 16 Gallon tank for 60 and paid 30 for the cab that makes it 90 lol 

i would have never picked it up if it didnt have that cray and fish and driftwood in that tank. 

when i saw in the store i wanted one of those blue crays, but when i got him its just not my thingie  

so i still paid 60 bucks for a 16 gallon


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

mec102778 said:


> Awww poor cray....
> 
> You didn't sell it to someone that was going to eat it did you?
> 
> Odd thing I've heard in a pet store, lady was banned from buying fish cause she said she was planning to eat it. I believe it was an Oscar at that.


lol no it didnt look like that to me  

the guy travelled 30 miles for these :fish9: and got a big bucket and a net jsut incase i needed help


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

i traveled almost a decent amount one way just to get my tanks. One was about 35ish miles south then the other was about 43ish east. Then again i got 2 55g tanks 1 stand, light fixture n a filter for $60. and it gave me and my lil guy some bonding time.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Poor cray could be gumbo right now.. nah that's a long travel time for a little meat.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I have the gandhi of crayfish. I added 8 rosie red barbs as feeder fish that my crayfish couldnt care less about. he would rather eat plant trimmings


----------



## Shiban (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a female blue about 4". I bought her almost 2 months ago and she was covered with eggs.
Now I have about 25. I have 8 (including momma), in a 50 gal with 6 Glofish, 7 Panda Corys, 1 ghost shrimp, and a 7" pleco. The rest are in my 20g, because that's the only tank space I have. 
The ones in the 50g are growing fast and will be able to sell back to my LFS shortly. They give 50% retail on store credit, so I may be able to use them to set up my saltwater tank. 
I have never once noticed momma going after any fish. I guess I'm lucky, but I do keep her well fed.

These things are really cool to watch grow.
Pic of the momma


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

mine loves wisteria and anachris(spelling) n algae waffers...sinking pellets are meehh to him, so are the live fish...im gonna try some meal worms or something when it gets closer to fishing season here.


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

I got onE Friday.... Saturday morning he was gone.... Like no sign of him anywhere so far... He was in my cichlids tank but I don't think that they wud have demolished every bit especially since they are all very small still.... Supper sad... Rip Morton... So beware they can climb out of small wholes in the top between your filter.... Mine was blue... I'll find him sometime.. Follow the smell... Lol ewww


----------

